# Hats OFF



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Goodonya pistol and JQ for getting this forum set up!!! JQ, check out Shinedown's version of "Simple Man" and see if you can tab out the bridge...i've been working on it but can't get it QUITE right....let me see if i can figure out how to show the way i play it now...

____________________________________________________
-----------------------------------------3
____________________________________________________
---------------------------0h1p0---1------1
____________________________________________________
---------------------------------2---2
____________________________________________________
----------------------------------2----2
____________________________________________________
0 2 3 3/7 5 3---3/7 5 3 0
____________________________________________________
-------------3

Try that out...fret number is bellow corresponding string, EADGBE from Bottom to top (standard tablature) let me know what ya'll think?

man that didn't come out right!!!!! ****!!!!! i spent some time putting that together...haha let me figure out another way to put the tab up...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'd suggest doing a screen capture of your computer screen and then posting it as a pic. 

shift+Print Scrn
open up Microsoft paint
on the Edit pulldown choose 'paste'
crop
save as .jpg

:cheers:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Alright got it figured out!!!! Pick it out and you'll hear the timing after you listen to the song.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> I'd suggest doing a screen capture of your computer screen and then posting it as a pic.
> 
> shift+Print Scrn
> open up Microsoft paint
> ...


That worked above right? how does that look for ya'll?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

pistol, can you put a youtube link to the shinedown's "Simple Man" so these folks can hear it, i can't post it from work (doesnt have to be pistol, you can youtube search it yourself if you want, maybe even post a link for me?)


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go, bro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5gvSzbSMNg


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> Goodonya pistol and JQ for getting this forum set up!!! JQ, check out Shinedown's version of "Simple Man" and see if you can tab out the bridge...i've been working on it but can't get it QUITE right....let me see if i can figure out how to show the way i play it now...
> 
> ____________________________________________________
> -----------------------------------------3
> ...


 I can't read music, and that graph is greek to me.. But I do know the song your talking about..
I also don't know what tab out the bridge means.. Man you youngsters make it so hard..
I'll lay down my version soon. and tube it for ya...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I give up to easy when it comes to picking tabs.....Im a STRUMMER!! LOL


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I can't read music, and that graph is greek to me.. But I do know the song your talking about..
> I also don't know what tab out the bridge means.. Man you youngsters make it so hard..
> I'll lay down my version soon. and tube it for ya...


sweet holler at me when you tube it out. That tab is an easier way to read music, kinda like shorthand i guess. Once you learn it you read it like english... Basically you read left to right, and the bottom solid line represents the top E string on the guitar, the number represents what fret you play on that string..."0" means you play that string open. you only play strings with numbers on them, this one for example is all single string at a time 0h1p0 is a hammer-on pull off on the B string, so you pick open B, hammer on and pull off on the first fret... make sense??

I had to learn this way, picked it up in march, feel like i've come a long way in a few short months. I'm trying to learn scales and figure out how to tell what key a song is in, figured that's the easiest way to "solo" is start with a scale based with the key of the song and pick some junk off the scale and throw a few hammers and pulls and bends and all the sudden it sounds like i know what i'm doin! HAHA


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm lazy, I let someone else tab it out. haha

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/s/shinedown/simple_man_ver2_tab.htm


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

pistol, work on that simple man son...it's not that hard, pretty much picking within chords, start out as a C then sort of a G then Am or something like that...i don't have my axe in hand or i would know, i don't even think about it now i just play it...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> I'm lazy, I let someone else tab it out. haha
> 
> http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/s/shinedown/simple_man_ver2_tab.htm


man i had it pretty much spot on!!! i DO slide 5/7 too on that one part, not 3/7 i was just thinking about that...cool thanks


----------

